# 2002 Mazda Tribute - Coolant Low Light



## John Turney

Hi, I have a RED warning light showing on the dash, Coolant Low. The expansion bottle is full to the neck, well past the Max indicator. This red light only comes on when the engine warms up ?? Any Idea`s Pleaseray:


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2002 Mazda Tribute*

John 

For the expansion tank to be full it means there is either air in the system or the engine is overheating. First, remove the excess anti-freeze from the expansion tank and then bleed the system of air. Re-fill the system and start the engine to remove any air pockets, as the engine is warming up pay close attention to your temp gage and see if the cooling fan turns on. If the fan turns on normally and the engine is not overheating, then the sensor may need replacing. 


post back your findings.


----------



## John Turney

*Re: 2002 Mazda Tribute*



octaneman said:


> John
> 
> For the expansion tank to be full it means there is either air in the system or the engine is overheating. First, remove the excess anti-freeze from the expansion tank and then bleed the system of air. Re-fill the system and start the engine to remove any air pockets, as the engine is warming up pay close attention to your temp gage and see if the cooling fan turns on. If the fan turns on normally and the engine is not overheating, then the sensor may need replacing.
> 
> 
> post back your findings.


I have removed the coolant from the bottle ,down to the F_ line.
Not sure how to bleed the air from the system?? so I removed the cap from the expansion bottle, set the heater control to HOT and let the engine tick over for about 15mins.
Have I forgotten to do any thing on the removal of air in the system?? Please


----------



## bruiser

Have you checked the coolant level in the RADIATOR? Be sure to do that when the engine is cold. 

I don't know the bleeding procedure for that car, but it is possible, as octaneman said, that an air pocket has developed. Especially if any work has been performed on the coolant system. Other things could be a bad thermostat, bad water pump, or in the worst case, a head gasket could be blown.


----------



## octaneman

By removing the cap from the expansion bottle you were doing the bleeding process, the only thing you missed was the engine has to be revved to 2500 rpm for 1 min. As the engine is revved you look for any bubbles forming within the expansion tank, then release the throttle after 1 min then place the cap back on. Drive the car for a few days but keep an eye on the fluid level and temp gage.


----------



## kjms1

what happens when you unplug the low coolant sensor on the radiator


----------



## John Turney

kjms1 said:


> what happens when you unplug the low coolant sensor on the radiator


Hi kjms1 : I don`t even know where the sensor is. I thought it would have been on the expansion bottle.


----------



## kjms1

any low coolant sensors i have seen are on one of the radiator tanks near the top


----------



## John Turney

octaneman said:


> By removing the cap from the expansion bottle you were doing the bleeding process, the only thing you missed was the engine has to be revved to 2500 rpm for 1 min. As the engine is revved you look for any bubbles forming within the expansion tank, then release the throttle after 1 min then place the cap back on. Drive the car for a few days but keep an eye on the fluid level and temp gage.



Hi,OCTANEMAN:-Took the car for a run today, let it cool for a few minutes. Expansion bottle on F_ mark with coolant. Took off cap started up and held 2500 rev`s for a couple of minutes
and to my amazment the coolant rose above the F_ mark about 1inch.
What do I do now?? Please.


----------



## octaneman

With the engine overheating the expansion tank will copensate by subsidizing the amount of anti-freeze needed to cool the engine. ( when
needed ) should the lack of coolant be missing, it will store the anti-freeze when needed. Run the engine and make sure that there is no air within the system, if there is air in the system the temperature will rise. Bleed the system until you are satisfied there is no any interference.


----------



## John Turney

*Re: 2002 Mazda Tribute - Coolant Low Light (NOW SOLVED)*



John Turney said:


> Hi, I have a RED warning light showing on the dash, Coolant Low. The expansion bottle is full to the neck, well past the Max indicator. This red light only comes on when the engine warms up ?? Any Idea`s Pleaseray:


----------



## bruiser

Did you ever check the coolant level in the RADIATOR? You really need to check there instead of the expansion bottle. Do it when the engine is cold, so you don't get burned. That's the only way you'll know for sure if the coolant is actually low.


----------



## John Turney

bruiser said:


> Did you ever check the coolant level in the RADIATOR? You really need to check there instead of the expansion bottle. Do it when the engine is cold, so you don't get burned. That's the only way you'll know for sure if the coolant is actually low.


OK, will do that, thank you


----------



## vickery42

how do I check the coolant level in the radiator of a mazda tribute


----------



## wolfen1086

I found a picture of it here it is: 
2002 MAZDA TRIBUTE ES Radiator Cap
And according to what I read the only rad cap is on the expansion cap, I could be wrong in my assumption, but look on the radiator itself and see if you can find either a black or silver cap, remove any shrouds that are in the way, the cap will be either on top or on one of the sides near the top


----------

